# Gwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar



## matt-tard77 (Aug 17, 2009)

Gwar gwar gwar gwar


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 18, 2009)

saw them in reno and met beefcake out of character afterward. really awesome band to see live, and really awesome folks to chill with.


----------



## ray beez (Aug 18, 2009)

every fourth of july they have a secret gwar-b-que in richmond i've never been able to find the exact location  
oderous ungerous is fucking kickass


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 19, 2009)

I know one person who actually likes their music, and that kid is weird.
I'd like to see them, but when they came here it was $20, and fuck that.


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 19, 2009)

Todd Evans "beefcake" is a fukken awsome guy.. Check out his new band Mobil Death Camp they are pretty hardcore...


----------



## CholoMcScumbag (Aug 22, 2009)

they are coming to Halifax right after i leave town......

fucking an animal

fucking an animal


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 22, 2009)

ianfernite said:


> I'd like to see them, but when they came here it was $20, and fuck that.



when I saw them, I was in a group with 6 other people, and my friedn managed to get backstage passes for most of us and sneak the rest of us in that didn't have them.


----------



## mikey mayhem (Aug 24, 2009)

haha i have seen them like 6 times. one time i was in Milwaukee and it was Halloween i checked the paper to see what was going on and guess who was playing that night!


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 24, 2009)

genghis braun said:


> when I saw them, I was in a group with 6 other people, and my friedn managed to get backstage passes for most of us and sneak the rest of us in that didn't have them.



Yeah, a few people I know that went managed to get in for free via Cattle Decapitation.
I never quite figured out how to get into shows for free, so I've never bothered trying.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 27, 2009)

ianfernite said:


> I never quite figured out how to get into shows for free, so I've never bothered trying.


 really?? that's too bad, there many shows i actually pay for, and if i do it's not gonna be more than five bucks. But i guess that it all depends on what sort of shows you actually go to see.


----------



## Rash L (Aug 28, 2009)

I miss the old days of Cattle Decap.. squeezing into a tiny Escondido Apartment to get blood splattered all over you while the band took up most of the livingroom... ahhh those were the days


----------

